# Anyone northerners drop any hay yet?



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Anyone drop any above mason/Dixon line? 
This year brings a drought in my area. VERY little rain in the last 3 weeks. My fields were really clean, but only between shin and knee high. Seed heads showing. 
Now weeds are starting to creep in. Buttercups and even some early dogbane. 
I'm frustrated because I got a call from a customer who wants a lots of clean hay. 
Original plan was to grow as much mulch hay as possible on first cut, grow nicer hay on second cut.


----------



## RockyAcres (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm in the same boat as you, field varied between shin and knee high on Mother's Day and alot of that was a jump from the previous week's heat. I was planning to shoot for Memorial Day to put it down, but now a cold snap has come through so I'm not sure it will be ready.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

My fields are the same height as JD's & Rocky's but I'm going the cut today. Want to get it before any more weeds go to seed. Hitched the disk mower up yesterday afternoon - I'm ready to roll.

Gary


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

No haying mowing, the issue around here is turn the cows out on pasture or not. I'd love to have shin high. Its more ankle deep. Most everyone hasn't spread fertilizer yet because its so dry.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

Nah, not quite yet. Hay growth is disappointing.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

What's better? More tonnage with weeds, or a clean "light" cutting? Drives me crazy. 
I tend to think it's better to wait because clean hay could be made in 2nd cutting.

I'm seeing dogbane already. Usually don't see it until July.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

My cousins mowed some to bale earlier in the week. My discbine is still in a zillion pieces (very little fault of my own) so I haven't even considered it.

I'm guessing you're seeing dogbane early because the grass isn't tall enough to hide it like it usually would be.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

Same here, so dry that we have a state wide burn ban in effect. With a week of August weather. However 24 hours ago we got over an inch of rain and more in the forcast. We typically try to get first cut started by the first week of June. At this point that looks unlikely. Like last year we took down several fields to early and ended up with bad yields.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

The hay looks great. No weeds....thick/dense...good color....just terribly short. It's disgusting.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Alfalfa looks pretty good around here. Dairies will probably be cutting soon.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

I was about ready to cut some yesterday, but I got talked out of it. Looks like next week. I did hear of a fellow near here that cut some weedy stuff hoping to prompt the rain!

Rodney


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

You guys are having weather opposite of what we continue to have. It's been so wet or windy here this winter/spring that I couldn't spray weeds in RR alfalfa. My wife and I hand weeded and removed the broadleaf weeds from the field. Alfalfa went down in heavy storm making it difficult to clean cut. Finally took a chance on a predicted 5-day window with 0 to 20% chance for rain and cut/crimped the alfalfa, immediately teddered it, teddered again two mornings later, and alfalfa was ready to rake/bale the fourth afternoon. Waited until next morning to rake and followed Hay Wilson's method of 65 to 70% humidity at the windrow to determine when to begin baling. Got the last load of 120 small squares on the trailer parked under the hay barn, put up the tractor, and got soaked walking to the house. It's raining again and more predicted on Intellicast for the next 10 days.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

First cutting alfalfa is laying at a lot of farms here in PA. Should be baled/chopped before Saturday. My grass hay looks nice but is short like JD's. Will end up using my one hay field for pasture for the steers. Since its so dry they are eating faster than it grows..

I would have mowed a field of grass this week but we are in the process of moving to a new home so I didn't want the added work/stress....

Looks like grass hay could become a little scarce this year....

Heard a farmer talking down at a local dealership. He said some of his grain(wheat or barley) looks like it will head soon due to the dry. That means less straw than normal...


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Got calls saying they want to go next week for baleage. The hay doesn't look to bad around here. Just hope the rain holds off.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Have half the alfalfa cut for baleage.Going to let the grass hay stand a little longer maybe some rain could get her going yet. Not worried at all if the grass goes to heads .Just as long as I get it before the heads get hard seeds


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I remember my late grandfather would say in Pennsylvania Dutch. Make some right aways and yet again 2-3 times later only half as much.That way after while you'll know what's right. He would also say don't let it get away that you can't get after.


----------



## CaseIH84 (Jun 16, 2013)

Yeah we have not been terribly dry here. Always seems to be scattered rain in forecast. Hay almost knee deep in places. No heads showing. Does look like yields will be down.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Been so cold here not much growing very fast. Did get some rain last night and slightly warmer temps forecasted for next week so I bet the cool season grasses will shoot out of the ground. Alfalfa is greening up but that's about it. End of June is usually when the 1st cutting is ready on alfalfa here.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've only mowed my lawn once if that tells you anything.it was very dry in April and first week of May and there was frost in ground longer then usual and alf,grass and trees stalled out.Trees are not totally leafed out yet.Gat about 2" rain in last week but temps been on cool side so still not growing very fast.


----------



## SwingOak (May 19, 2014)

My hay looks great - I got the fert down at the right time, sprayed the weeds at the right time, and if the temps had been a little warmer I'd probably be ready to cut next week. Probably ready in another 3 weeks, maybe 2 if it warms up enough.

I've seen a few local guys turn over their alfalfa this spring, lots of winter kill from what I've been hearing. Also looks like everyone has their corn in. A lot better than last season when the earliest anyone planted anything was Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

swmnhay said:


> I've only mowed my lawn once if that tells you anything.it was very dry in April and first week of May and there was frost in ground longer then usual and alf,grass and trees stalled out.Trees are not totally leafed out yet.Gat about 2" rain in last week but temps been on cool side so still not growing very fast.


the exact same thing here my neighbor tried to bale some hay for a customer.. they put 30 ac on the ground He baled 14 acs before it rained.. got 16 4x5 bales..... he told me last night . the dairies chopping.. say the only need 2 wagons in a field and lunch supper and extra fuel and they are good for the day.... it's horrible here .. too cold and too dry


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Getting mostly knee high here in Northern Indiana, but can barely find dry enough days to mow the lawn, haven't had three sunny days in a row for awhile now.

If Accuweathers long term holds true my cows won't have any worries about starving as I'll have plenty of beef cow hay, again&#8230;.


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Depends here. Good well kept and fertilized feilds look awesome well over knee high others not much over ankle tall. Course it depends alot on grasses as well


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Just noticed yesterday some of those knee high fields the grass is already going to seed.

So not only may we not be able to cut on time, what we have to cut is gonna be low yielding compared to "normal".


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

1st cutting Alfalfa is usually around June 20th, give or take a week. This year we had an early Spring but the recent weather has everything stunted. If it doesn't warm up soon it may get ugly. Recent rains have been abnormally heavy and ground moisture is good.
It is currently 49 deg and overcast with a forecast of more rain. The Alfalfa is about a foot tall.


----------



## IH 1586 (Oct 16, 2014)

Dropping first hay tomorrow. Doing about 100 acres for a couple amish customers. Going to be a long week.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm going to wait until this round of rain goes away and finish up a gate for a customer. Then it's time to unleash the 7230 on my fields.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Mowed my lawn for the first time today. Grass is about ankle high here. It will take off this week though.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

I plan to drop 7.5 acres Tuesday night if it doesn't rain too much on Tuesday. Looks like wed-Sat are going to be clear here....


----------



## foz682 (Jan 10, 2013)

Still a little snow around some of our fields as of a few days ago....Pretty much gone now though, last few days have been warm 18-20°C. Most guys around here just started putting fertilizer out today.

Lawn isn't even close to having to be mowed yet.

It's been very dry here lately, they're calling for rain on Wednesday, things should come around after that.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Shoulda put the rye down last week but I wanted more tonnage. Now I gotta play hide and seek with the weather forecast. A little under chest high and just starting to head.


----------



## RockyAcres (Jul 8, 2013)

I put down around 8 acres yesterday. If things don't turn around soon, I'm going to have a better chance of freezing it than drying it so I might try and establish a market for haysicles.


----------



## PaCustomBaler (Nov 29, 2010)

RockyAcres said:


> I put down around 8 acres yesterday. If things don't turn around soon, I'm going to have a better chance of freezing it than drying it so I might try and establish a market for haysicles.


I agree. Mowed some yesterday but knew it was going to be chilly. We're just trying to get a jump on it.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

My mowing planned for yesterday got postponed till today...How many acres can I mow before I fall asleep? My guess in one field @7.5 acres....Its been a long week...


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

Mowed 16 acres to wrap to put corn in. Was to chicken to put any down for dry hay. I can't see how it will get dry with the very cool temps and cloud weather.


----------



## eastsidehayguy (Aug 12, 2013)

dropped a little orchard grass today, just because I need some feed for the cattle. I also wanted to see if I can get it to dry in 4 days of 60 degree weather. Its starting to head out at knee high. The alfalfa looks great


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

yesterday cut early AM ..tedded at noon..raked at 3. .. started baling at 5 wet wrapped it all at 45 percent moisture. It was hill ground our low ground would still be to let wet from Monday's rains.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

And the next ten days (thru May 30th) don't look too good either! At least 50% chance of rain each day.

Ralph


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Looks like I will be wrapping mine...3 days clear here but its overcast and cool today. Not much drying happening today..


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

I knocked 2 small fields down for customers on 5/19/2015. They were both alfalfa and were hitting the hood above the curtain on my h7450. We haven't had much heat but rains have been timely and all of it has soaked in. I'll start in on some larger fields next time the forecast looks OK. I am situated about 5 miles south of the Iowa/ MN border in the center. Cy, I might need some more pickle juice if it stays wet around here! 

Went to a salvage yard up by Fargo yesterday and saw a few guys dropping alfalfa 100-150 miles NW of me from around Hector, MN toward Paynesville,MN. I am guessing these guys were going to put it in a silo.


----------



## Will 400m (Aug 1, 2011)

I cut 12 acres of strate alfalfa yesterday. Was my first time cutting pure alfalfa but looked good over knee high. Weather looks good and plenty of sun and good breeze so we should be round bailing it tomorrow afternoon. Most of the dairy farms around are almost done with first cut.


----------



## Bazooka (Sep 17, 2013)

Lostin55 said:


> 1st cutting Alfalfa is usually around June 20th, give or take a week. This year we had an early Spring but the recent weather has everything stunted. If it doesn't warm up soon it may get ugly. Recent rains have been abnormally heavy and ground moisture is good.
> It is currently 49 deg and overcast with a forecast of more rain. The Alfalfa is about a foot tall.


Your weather sounds like mine here in the four corners. Lows in the high 30's-low 40's and more snow in the mountains now than there was all winter. First cut is 3 weeks out at best.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

Bazooka said:


> Your weather sounds like mine here in the four corners. Lows in the high 30's-low 40's and more snow in the mountains now than there was all winter. First cut is 3 weeks out at best.


Sounds awfully familiar. We did get in the mid 60's today though. 1st nice day in a week and a half.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm just starting now. First field is right next to a subdivision of homes. They need to get up earlier on Saturday mornings. Lol


----------



## sethd11 (Jan 1, 2012)

I ended up cutting some alfalfa just to test the new equipment. Baling today hopefully. Lots of guys around here dropped hay with a ten percent chance of rain on Wednesday that turned into 100% chance. Lots of guys really pushing that envelope that are worried about a repeat of last year.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Snowed for a bit here today. Just barely above freezing and windy. It was great, got rid of the bugs.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

We will start to watch the weather next week. Might even wait an extra week or so. Last year first cut was a low yield, partly because we jumpt the gun.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Awwwwwwww look at that NEW CASE-IH in the avatar!!!
Looking goooooood!!!! 
WTH that thing got for front rubber? 30" ???

We now have 30% rain in forecast for weds. I have 50 acres on the ground. It's not ready to bale, either.


----------



## Lostin55 (Sep 21, 2013)

We now have 30% rain in forecast for weds. I have 50 acres on the ground. It's not ready to bale, either.[/quote]
Sounds like you are going to have a rough week. Sorry to hear that. I guess we are about to be watching 2014 reloaded, or 2014 2.0 or whatever the catchy new term is. 
Either way, history seems to be repeating itself this year.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Lostin55 said:


> We now have 30% rain in forecast for weds. I have 50 acres on the ground. It's not ready to bale, either.


Sounds like you are going to have a rough week. Sorry to hear that. I guess we are about to be watching 2014 reloaded, or 2014 2.0 or whatever the catchy new term is. 
Either way, history seems to be repeating itself this year.[/quote]

I got 9 acres rolled up. Tomorrow is the last day of clear weather. Hope to get another 15 acres. 
The rest looks like it'll be ROH. Rain everyday from weds thru next weds. Probably will have 200 RBs on the ground soaked with rain for a week before this monsoon moves out. It'll make for good mushroom hay anyway.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

Baled my rye yesterday. It won't be as white as I wanted but it won't be molded from our impending rain. Grateful to be underway for the year.


----------

